# custom spring set



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

any one intrested in purchesing a custom spring set....lowering the front .8 nches lower then the back giving it a nice lifted look?!?!


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

For some reason I think the back is a little high. I think the back needs to be lowered. Maybe I'm crazy!


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

well my friend had a spare set of the eibach pro kit and i bought the sportlines...
im goin to install them in diffrent ways to see what gets the best look

1. sportlines in front only (-1.8)..(for shits and giggles)
2. sportlines in front(-1.8) and pro kits in rear(-1.0)
3. straight sportline -1.8 all around


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Tell us how you make out.


----------



## KnobGobblin (Jul 30, 2006)

I have pics of just sportlines in front and sportlines all around.

I'll post them in a few.


----------



## KnobGobblin (Jul 30, 2006)

Heres some of just the sportlines on the front only:





































And here with the sportlines all aound:


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

love the drop....personallly not a fan of the whites...i prefer blacks myself ...looks clean either way though


----------



## KnobGobblin (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks, white isn't my favorite either, but for the price I paid and since they only weigh 17.xlbs ea. for 18x8.5 wheel, I like them, lol. They are used for auto-x only anyways.


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

wow thats light lol


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

With the sportlines on the front only, it looks like "Hulk smash" the front of your car... or you're constantly braking... or you're about to do a front flip. In other words, lower all around or not at all.


----------

